# Buona Pasqua da Roma



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Happy Easter to everyone from Roma.
Packing em in as you can see.
Camping Roma - Via Aurelia.
Promise to post full details of this campsite when I get home Tue or Wed, if not already on database.
Of to St.Peter's to get blessed now.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Buona Pasqua,

Rome for Easter, lovely, and a Blessing from the Pope as well  

They certainly like to pack them in at that camp site by the looks of things.

Have a safe trip back home.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Buina Pasqua and Papal Blessing*

:? thanks Rita, but what a blessing it turned out to be!
St.Peter's Square full with pilgrims from every corner of the globe, beautiful sunshine, wonderful atmosphere, and then......
after the blessing had a 'messenger' job to carry out in the coach park. Completed mission quickly and easily, so went off up to the Gianicolo hill for our picnic lunch. Nice grass, warm sun, tasty sandwiches, all's well with the world I thought. So back down to St.Peter's now the crowds have gone for a look round the Basilica. Turn round to say to the wife 'we'll just stop for a minute here to catch my breath' - no wife. Gone, disappeared along with the troupes of Japanese and Chinese and God knows what other 'ese' of tourists. Blind panic, partly because I'd lost her, partly because I knew she would be in an even more blind panic. We accuse each other of being just at the start of Alzheimers, god forbid. Anyway spent the worst half hour of my life retracing my steps, and peering into every one of the hundreds of faces coming and going around the square.
Spotted her eventually by a phone box, trying to call my mobile (she doesn't carry one). A huge sense of relief, recriminations of course, your fault; no, it was your fault etc etc. Got over it, and caught a bus to make our way back to Camping Roma. Check my pockets as is my habit, wallet/credit cards OK,
camera and mobile phone OK, bus tickets, camping pass OK, motorhome keys - just a minute, motorhome keys? No motorhome keys!. Jump off bus, grab taxi back up to Gianicolo since this is where I took my jacket off
and they could have fallen out. No keys on the grass, nor has anybody seen any. Decide that the stress warrants a taxi back to the campsite.
Have spare keys INSIDE the van, but how to get in without causing damage? Remember that from the 'garage' storage space there is a trap door into the rear lounge. With the help of a neighbouring motorhomer manage to spring the garage locks without damaging them, get inside, and open cab doors from inside, and recover spare keys. (So much for motorhome security!) - problem resolved. - thanks for listening - feel better now.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

So glad you found each other  it is a bit of a nightmare in the crowds. I would also have been in a panic at losing my keys, so glad you had a spare and managed to get into the MH.

I can remember having something stolen in Rome, you have to be so careful there in the crowds.


----------

